# Official Bimmerfest "Day of Driving Giveaway" Thread



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

*Bimmerfest's "Day of Driving Giveaway" -- No Purchase Necessary!*

Bimmerfest.com is giving one lucky member a certificate for a free One-Day Driving School ($650 Value) at the Performance Center Driving School in Greer, SC! In addition to the driving school, you will also be treated to a hot lap in an M car driven by Donnie Isley! To enter, simply reply to this thread (*with at least 5 words*) located in the Performance Center Delivery forum on Bimmerfest.com between November 16, 2007 at 9:00 AM EST and December 15, 2007 at 5:00 PM EST. You may post multiple times but only your first post will count as entry into the contest.

You can see details about the Performance Driving School at: 
http://www.bmwusa.com/bmwexperience/PerformanceCenter/default

You can see details about the One-Day School at:
http://www.bmwusa.com/Bmw2003/Templ...ategory=3&NRCACHEHINT=Guest&schoolcategory=3 

To see more details including the official rules of the giveaway, please visit http://www.bimmerfest.com/index.php?page=giveaway

This thread will be opened tomorrow morning when the giveaway begins! Good luck to everyone looking to win :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

Let the giveaway officially begin :thumbup:


----------



## Gryphon (Oct 11, 2007)

The contest has begun!!


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

That would be a heack of a thing to win! ...driving school would be a blast!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazybelgian (Oct 17, 2006)

Man I can barely contain my excitement! What a great opportunity! Thanks!!


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

Gryphon said:


> The contest has begun!!


Needs to be 5 words or more...try again!


----------



## mapsbmw (Jan 16, 2006)

Awesome idea, hope to see more threads like this!! Maybe with a 335i???


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

The ultimate contest for the _*ultimate driving machine*_!


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

Ooooooo, pick me, pick meeeeee, pleeeeeese, pick meeeee.

I wanna go, I wanna go, I wanna go (are we there yet?)

:drive:


----------



## Morgantown (Jun 17, 2006)

*I'm in and hope to win*

I'm in and hope to win


----------



## tobandals (Apr 21, 2004)

*Cool!*

This would be an absolute dream come true to attend this school. Thanks for such a great contest!


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

You should pick me because, ummmm, I'm nice to animals and, uhhhh, I throw all trash in the trash can instead of on the ground, and ummmm, occasionally I put other people's carts away at the grocery store... Thank you very much! :bow:

:rofl:

:thumbup:


----------



## av8tor86 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Hope to finally win something*

It would be great to win, terriffic idea!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I love wearing out other people's tires and brakes.


----------



## skitime (Dec 20, 2005)

BMW driving school AND Southern cooking!! What a way to spend the weekend!


----------



## Bubulak (Jun 4, 2007)

Who do I need to bribe to win this contest?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Consider this my official entry into the contest... :thumbup:


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

As long as they provide a car worthy of driving during their class/event, then count me in!


----------



## mohrgan (Feb 25, 2005)

What a great prize! I can't wait for the drawing!!!!!!!


----------



## viii_ball (Nov 12, 2007)

*I'm In*

My driving needs performance. :rofl:


----------



## spmbmw (Aug 21, 2007)

It's gonna be me...it's gonna be me...it's gonna be me. Positive thinking!


----------



## jdt10768 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes, this would be so much fun. A great experience. Randomly pick me please!


----------



## boken_e39_530i (Aug 21, 2007)

So let me know when you need me in SC as I have my bag packed!!


----------



## shardul (Dec 6, 2004)

i am in


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes, sign me up. five,six (just for good measure) :rofl:


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2005)

Pick me, pick me!!!!!


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok, I'll bite... What's the gimick? 

This would be a great thing to win!


----------



## map (Apr 23, 2006)

OO, OO, pick me, Mr. Kotter, pick me!


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Sign me up!


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

:hi:


----------



## senadm (Sep 28, 2007)

One more.


----------



## jburnham (Oct 6, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## RDobie (May 26, 2007)

I am only a few miles down the road!


----------



## msalazar82 (Aug 21, 2007)

cant wait to win.. good luck to all..


----------



## hmalik (Oct 31, 2007)

And the winner is........off course me 

All the best!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Add another dreamer to the list.

Erik


----------



## payam972 (Sep 28, 2007)

who's gonna win??! payam972!


----------



## thork (Oct 12, 2006)

Great!!! I'm in


----------



## NoBull (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## rda2w (Dec 24, 2006)

*And the winner is............*

This sounds like a great time. I'd love to be selected.


----------



## soccerprnt (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for running a great contest.


----------



## mismaloya (Nov 22, 2005)

Count me in....This would be great to win!!


----------



## Der Schatten (Jun 12, 2007)

enter me!!


----------



## ATL_Architect (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope I win this prize!


----------



## synergest1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sign me up, sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## paulg (Oct 5, 2003)

The future is hard to predict.


----------



## tedcousens (Sep 25, 2007)

*hook me up!!*

Don't bother posting, I am the winner!!


----------



## chrisinvermont (May 13, 2006)

Consider this my official entry!


----------



## kaleb (Oct 23, 2006)

rand(0, num_rows) = me // please!


----------



## avidude (Oct 20, 2007)

very nice. I'd love to go back


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

I'm entered since this post is at least five words long.


----------



## jannetto (May 7, 2007)

The Grossenglockner, the Timmelsjoch, the Stilfserjoch, and NOW the chance to learn to drive!:thumbup:


----------



## yahtzee (May 30, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks for the chance at winning.


----------



## Michael Star (Oct 22, 2007)

Aww ya! This would rock!


----------



## ShakerGator (Oct 31, 2007)

My wife tells me my driving stinks lately and I have a sweet vacation house to visit near Charleston SC, so I'm in to win.


----------



## NetMan (Oct 7, 2007)

I am in. Here I come to PDC in beautiful South Carolina!


----------



## joe321mrk (Jun 5, 2007)

This is a great idea for an ultimate ride.


----------



## tn528 (Oct 2, 2004)

Dear Fate - it's either this or the Powerball lottery......win either one and I'll be good. Thanks.


----------



## kishg (Apr 4, 2005)

would love to win this!!


----------



## Mallet118 (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW!!! what a Great time this would be.. being from West Virginia.. sure we have curvy roads but nothing would compare to this oppurtunity..


----------



## tomibriggs (Jun 30, 2006)

Here goes nothing...


----------



## elguevon (Nov 30, 2004)

If BoltJames wins I'm suing everyone.


----------



## hammick (May 26, 2007)

Set me loose in a M6 please.


----------



## bimmerd00d (Aug 23, 2005)

Ohhhh I hope I win! Too bad the drive won't be in an E34 M5


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Can mods enter??? If so, count me in!


----------



## MC-X3 (Oct 27, 2007)

wow, another excuse to go across the entire country.


----------



## mauryt (Sep 1, 2007)

Been a long time since I was in SC. What a great way to go back. Count me in.


----------



## thugus (Mar 2, 2007)

It would be an honor to drive at the performance center.

Thugus.


----------



## zavalder (Nov 2, 2006)

i'm gonna win!!!!!


----------



## BosBmw540 (Dec 29, 2005)

that would be a dream shot for anyone here while driving a dream car on earth.


----------



## alexandref (Aug 22, 2007)

Count me in. It is really a great idea.


----------



## tbal69 (Feb 14, 2007)

i will take the $650 instead


----------



## creshando (Sep 10, 2002)

Since I skipped doing the PDC for my delivery....count me in..


----------



## lennynchris (Oct 14, 2005)

I always wanted to see South Carolina!!!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

IBTL.  If we lock it know, our odds would be better....


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

Daaaaaaamn boys, now THIS is cool, great job, AGAIN! :thumbup: :bow:


----------



## wmndriver (Jun 3, 2003)

Woot! I could go for another hot lap with Donnie. What a cool contest


----------



## vavet5308 (Dec 21, 2005)

Who do I need to bribe to win this?


----------



## bdecker (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## cneighbor (Nov 3, 2007)

seven pages and counting!!! Im in!!!


----------



## Guest2075 (Aug 19, 2002)

Sounds like a good time - put my name in the hopper too


----------



## Sterling (May 5, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## kevin323 (Mar 29, 2005)

Got to be in it to win it!


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

lets do this.


----------



## ssamols (Apr 11, 2002)

OK, I am in and I am really up for this.


----------



## jimoreno (Jul 18, 2006)

Sweet! I'm in!


----------



## 545iSMG (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll be happy to go back to Greer... :thumbup:


----------



## lunchbox (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll go!


----------



## Roleez (Aug 29, 2006)

OOOOO ... me likes. Perfect place to perfect the art of powersliding, muhahahaha!


----------



## igord (Feb 14, 2006)

one, two, three, four, five
count me in


----------



## full_metal (Sep 1, 2006)

Pick me, oh pick me!


----------



## DC_335i_Sedan-t (Jul 29, 2006)

right 2 o'clock, tally hoe!!, I'm in!


----------



## downhiller (Oct 2, 2007)

come on pick me, because i love to drive at a track, i um um walk old ladies across the streets, and um um ill buy you a box of girl scout cookies!!! cant pass up that deal!


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

hopefully i win.. but best of luck to all u beamer fans.. good luck guys


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

I would like to win for all the right reasons. :angel:


----------



## mlinkibikr (Mar 27, 2007)

What a great way to get reacquainted with high performance driving after too many years of wallowing around in a kidmobile.
Sign me up - I'd love to win the chance to do this!!

Dave.


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

I will be scheduling my ED 535 Wagon for redelivery at the PDC


----------



## sthbndpachyderm (Sep 27, 2007)

do you think donnie will let me switch seats with him?


----------



## Xircon (Apr 10, 2007)

I never win anything but I guess there is always a first time for everything. Heck, I'm not even sure this contest is for real.
I would love to win it though.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Entry. Who needs an entry? Oh yeah, count me in. 

dj


----------



## johnny lapdance (Aug 24, 2007)

yes please!


----------



## Bombay Jay (Mar 20, 2006)

sign me up please, i would love this!


----------



## benjamin4000 (Nov 6, 2007)

*pick me*

I hope I win!


----------



## sjjones1 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Me me me!*

The laws of Truthiness state I should win this one!!


----------



## Beau6183 (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG I am the winner!'
(I hope )


----------



## Phil G (Sep 16, 2006)

Sign me up! Heck yes, that would be amazing, I want to go to the driving school so bad and learn how to really unleash the beast in my 335i!


----------



## mikemac (Apr 7, 2004)

Would be a dream come true to win!


----------



## dood (Jun 4, 2006)

My wife would be tickled pink to go.
Then I'd have to buy my own ticket...


----------



## crozetian (Oct 29, 2007)

Count me in. Actually, as long as you're counting, just go ahead and count me as having won....


----------



## MADSPEED (Jun 24, 2005)

*count me in*

Stop torturing yourself, man!

You'll never afford it!
Live in the now!

It will be mine.
Oh, yes... It will be mine.

-Waynes World


----------



## TimeOut (Jun 21, 2006)

Sign me up please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## guenelin (Feb 4, 2006)

*Booyah*

Do you feel lucky? Do ya, punk? :thumbup:


----------



## Torquewrench (Mar 14, 2004)

*Heard great things about this school.*

I've heard great things about this school but never had a chance to go. It would be great to win.

Thanks!


----------



## zachiepie (Sep 21, 2006)

oh please pick me!


----------



## 330ximd (Sep 20, 2005)

I need driving lessons. Badly. Please. Thanks. Lots of love. In a platonic way. Kind of.


----------



## White05X3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Sign me up!


----------



## lizhnik (Jan 26, 2007)

This would be really great! Sign me up!


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

Pick Me, so that I may win the prize!


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

now i can learn how to drive


----------



## TexasBMW (Mar 20, 2007)

BMW driving school in the South!! What a perrfect :angel: way to spend the weekend!


----------



## joyofspeed (Jun 29, 2007)

The question is -- which M car? M5? or the new M3? Could be the M6. Give that it's a hot lap on the track, it's unlikely to be a 'vert, so definitely a coupe.


----------



## ericbell1 (Oct 21, 2007)

pick me pick me.


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

everyone want this huh.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

OH man, this sounds like a great opportunity! Good luck to everyone ... but best luck to me!!


----------



## SonOfWMB (Mar 26, 2006)

I've been before, but I'd like to go again!


----------



## mester (Oct 21, 2007)

*zoomzoomzoom*

Vroom vroom, vrroom vrrrooom vrrrrooooooooom!


----------



## Matttothehew (Nov 19, 2007)

This would be very awesome!


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

*HERE IS MY ENTRY, PLEASE SIGN ME UP!!!*


----------



## dubis (Dec 30, 2006)

What a great idea. Count me in!


----------



## BTMaximus (Jan 13, 2004)

down on my knees, begging you please!!!


----------



## SLORider (Oct 23, 2007)

Sign my ass up, Please!
(5 words)


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

hi and hello


----------



## Eric in SD (Feb 17, 2006)

OK, I'm in....


----------



## chop topper (Mar 3, 2007)

Winning the one day class would be a blast! Thank you for offering this contest.


----------



## stingrayz06 (Apr 20, 2007)

Didn't get to pick up my 335vert at the plant this would be the next best thing


----------



## michaeloliverio (Jan 3, 2006)

*I'm in it to win IT!*

Just like NY Lotto sez!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flat6fan (May 11, 2005)

What a great early Xmas present  I'm in!


----------



## sig_int (Jan 7, 2006)

Sign me up. I need to learn how to drive my M better.


----------



## BerfsBimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd love to give it a try. (The 2 day would be even better)!


----------



## 335i (Feb 23, 2007)

Here are my five words.


----------



## davids540i (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's my entry.

I did the 2-day school when they brought it out to California for the first time over a year ago. It was awesome to say the least and now I am determined to do this at their facility in SC one day. This would be the way to do it!


----------



## AeroSmith (Nov 2, 2007)

*Sweet*

Sign me up! I love driving schools. :thumbup:


----------



## firegabe (May 17, 2007)

*wow cool Please pick me, pick me, pick me hehehe*

This is great that you would do this for us BMW enthusiatst!! Thank you!!


----------



## SC4ME (Nov 20, 2007)

*That would be so awesome*

since if I wanted to have my ride there, I would have to drive across the country, twice!

What a bonus!


----------



## miles99 (Aug 10, 2007)

My BMW is on the Vessel "Frisia", due in SC 11-23-20007

This is my first BMW, now show me how to drive it and why its called "The Ultimate Driving Machine"...


----------



## SchwarzeEwigkt (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh, this sounds really sweet. Consider me entered and officially stoked!


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

The perfect gift for the driving enthusiast!


----------



## Digitron (Apr 6, 2007)

I want to win, so bad! Pick ME1


----------



## Mr.F1 Fan (Sep 8, 2006)

I never win anything. I hope I win this one!


----------



## bcmabs (Nov 5, 2006)

Proud New Owner of 535i. Pick me.


----------



## ///M5ish (Mar 2, 2006)

I hope I get a chance to tear up someone else's tires for once!


----------



## Zahnarzt (May 9, 2006)

Unus, duo, tres, quattuor, quinque. I am guided by a force much more powerful than luck.

 Rick


----------



## ERSTD (Aug 6, 2006)

Because of this wonderful community that was created by performanceIX, i found lots and lots of helpful information about BMW, their European Delivery program, and a passion that will last for many-many years. Thank you, and please count me in!!


----------



## tdbrph (Jul 5, 2006)

pick someone from the state of misery ooops Missouri ! Go Tigers beat those Jayhawks


----------



## I Love BMW's (Mar 18, 2006)

This would be my fifth trip the Performance Center - come on lucky 5!


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

I've taken the factory tour, but never had a course there...sounds like a great time!!


----------



## LR325 (Sep 17, 2007)

My first post on bimmerfest (lurked for too long). Proud owner of a midnight blue 2003 325i.


----------



## MidnightRider (Jul 27, 2005)

*Cool Prize!*

Please, please, please, pick me!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Driving School? But I have a driving licesnse already.

I'm in!


----------



## GassmaninaZ (Jun 26, 2007)

Count me in!!!!!!! Could use some driving school help.


----------



## bonsai (Aug 20, 2007)

The *Ultimate Driving School* from the *Ultimate Bimmer Forum* 

This is the awesome-est giveaway ever!


----------



## madunix (May 21, 2006)

i've wrecked 3 bimmers in a year, i need the class,lol


----------



## SamN (Nov 19, 2007)

*Official Giveaway*

Absolutely fantastic contest, especially for my first-ever post to this forum!


----------



## cmozz (Oct 14, 2007)

*This would be an awesome chance to take a new M out and see what it can do*

This would be an awesome chance to take a new M out and see what it can do


----------



## itzeug (Feb 22, 2006)

I wouldnt mind a lesson lol


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

This is my official entry for the BMW driving school. I need more schooling, a mime is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## FINZ (Feb 6, 2005)

A friend here in Atlanta went and said it was great.


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

So in!:thumbup:


----------



## BimmerFr3aK (Feb 8, 2007)

one two three four five


----------



## Gibber66 (Oct 20, 2005)

LR325 said:


> My first post on bimmerfest (lurked for too long). Proud owner of a midnight blue 2003 325i.


Well, you picked a fine time to join in! Welcome!


----------



## Bartman32 (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW!!! FUN!!! I've never done a driving school in someone else's car!


----------



## Gibber66 (Oct 20, 2005)

SamN said:


> Absolutely fantastic contest, especially for my first-ever post to this forum!


Wow, talk about dragging the lurkers out of hiding...WELCOME!


----------



## ssilkes (Jan 3, 2007)

*Day of Driving Giveaway*

We have loved the 335i Montego Blue Sedan, Terra Interior, since the moment we experienced European Delivery in Munich on May 3, 2007.


----------



## gault330i (Aug 12, 2004)

*entry*

hope to win


----------



## heels2skins (Sep 2, 2007)

That would be great If you pick me.


----------



## Its13oclock (Jun 30, 2007)

Giggidy Goo Baby


----------



## PilotSteve (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh yeah, count me in! The last driving school I took was 15 years ago.... me thinks I really could USE this prize


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

Nothing is better than driving the wheels off a car that isn't yours


----------



## jonnywong (Jul 18, 2006)

Dam i havent won a darn thing forever, if i place the bet down that I am Asian, I probably lose that bet too.


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

Tomorrow, I pick up my new M6 CAB!!!! Can't sleep!


----------



## fookie (May 30, 2003)

I have always wanted to do this course, and what better reason to do it than not having to pay for it! Good luck everyone!


----------



## stika (Feb 28, 2006)

I should win because Stuey says I am far more worthy.


----------



## Reach (Nov 19, 2007)

ooh, pick me please! this would be a great getaway trip for me.


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Zoom, zoom...would love to exerience it in a BMW!

Thanks for the opportunity!

Rick


----------



## turbobladz (Feb 21, 2007)

Free giveaway for the performance driving school. thats great! I wanna Win!


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

I would love to win this contest!!


----------



## welles (Oct 3, 2007)

ffej said:


> Nothing is better than driving the wheels off a car that isn't yours


+1


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

This is a great giveaway! I'm really going to enjoy it.


GT


----------



## einstein57 (Apr 30, 2007)

i'm in it to win it


----------



## Europa2010AD (Jun 26, 2007)

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## elokker (May 27, 2007)

I would love to make the trip to SC and go to the driving school.


----------



## abrapumpkin (Oct 3, 2007)

add me to list of those that want to go


----------



## H2oskiphil (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd certainly like to win (is that 5 words? Yep, it is!)


----------



## jetjock07 (Oct 24, 2006)

Figured I would throw my hand in here and give it a try.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I better give this a try too; I haven't been to a driving school in at least 10 years and it would be a blast!


----------



## steel.blue (Nov 23, 2007)

wow finally decided to join this forum after a year of owning my car and this is the first post I see... this would be an awesome prize!!!!!! and I was just up there less than a month ago for the european autofest they held there and didn't get a chance to jump on the track like I wanted too, so yea love to do this!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dahahn (Nov 22, 2007)

Count me in! 

The winner has to buy some leather gloves though.


----------



## PhaseP (Apr 26, 2006)

I want it


----------



## ctweber98 (Jun 6, 2007)

Count me in as well!!!


----------



## groovyblu (Nov 10, 2007)

wooo hooo! awesome idea guys hope I win


----------



## Jboss12 (Nov 13, 2007)

Let the giveaway officially begin


----------



## REDHORSE (Nov 24, 2007)

Count me in, just bought a 2008 X5 for my b-day!


----------



## miketx (Feb 5, 2007)

What a great idea. This will be an amazing New Years present. I hope the best for everybody.


----------



## Adumbration (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's my hat in the ring.

Thanks!


----------



## fanofthebimmers (Nov 22, 2007)

My entry post


----------



## darenz (Jun 4, 2005)

This is a great opportunity! I have seen nothing but rave reviews of the driving school experience. We should all be so lucky to attend...


----------



## JZ150 (Jul 9, 2006)

Pick Me. Pick Me. Pick Me. I promise I will have fun.


----------



## SignHere (Apr 26, 2006)

I wanna go too!!!


----------



## whitem3/4 (Jan 14, 2006)

OOOOhhhhh! PICK ME PICK ME!!!


----------



## Rowag (Nov 12, 2004)

Alright! Who wouldn't love to win this?


----------



## TPLSM3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I definitely want in on this!! PICK ME!!!


----------



## wcbimmer (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw, I read, I posted, now I should win, right?


----------



## Garrison5 (Oct 31, 2007)

No fear of a speeing ticket! Can I play?


----------



## jj4302 (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm in. How is the winner chosen? (probably already covered, but I didn't want to read 16 pages. I needed 3 more words to make 5.)


----------



## bryanbb2 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd love to go, what a blast!


----------



## tcalkins (Aug 26, 2006)

*Sign me up!*

It's been a tough year - would love to go to driver's school !

TC
2003 540I MSport (last of the e39's):thumbup:


----------



## topspin627 (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

*Sounds good to me*

I'm in!


----------



## sprky296 (May 28, 2007)

Teach me how to unlock the true power of my M3!!


----------



## isildain (Nov 3, 2007)

Please let me learn how to drive all over again!


----------



## scott3 (May 30, 2006)

Hard to beat the price!


----------



## rumbleM3 (Jul 19, 2007)

It is in South Carolina!


----------



## dgroves (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm in..


----------



## dean2c (Apr 15, 2007)

PCD would be some sweet action.


----------



## DRCCC (Mar 10, 2004)

I'd really like to win this!


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

What a great contest for driving enthusiasts..........

Keith S.


----------



## Jason Pedu (Nov 26, 2007)

Dude. You Gotta Pick Me!


----------



## contempt (Aug 11, 2007)

Would make a great xmas present. Is it transferable?


----------



## Trazadone (Oct 23, 2005)

Which M Car is used for the hot lap? Of course, any of them sound fun.


----------



## bblank (Apr 1, 2005)

My entry. Something I've always wanted to do!


----------



## 335i SH (Sep 6, 2006)

I'd love to go.:thumbup:


----------



## wakedaze (Nov 11, 2007)

Every day should be a track day!:angel:


----------



## E36Power (Nov 24, 2007)

What A brilliant Opportunity!!


----------



## alkepner (Nov 26, 2007)

Dad's birthday is coming soon...


----------



## GivWay (Oct 19, 2007)

*Wow!*

This would be the perfect Christmas gift.


----------



## kavehm (Jul 11, 2007)

me me me me me!!!!


----------



## dwc791 (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm picking up an X3 in Munich this Spring, to be redelivered to the BMW center in South Carolina. It would be sweet to add a day of school to learn how to drive that thing.

Dave


----------



## jbblack (May 30, 2006)

Sign me up. I WOULD LOVE TO ATTEND THE DRIVING SCHOOL!
Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## delphini (Nov 8, 2005)

I believe i should win because i'm an awesome driver already , however i still can make room for improvements. (AND MY BIRTHDAY IS THIS WEEK!!!!)


----------



## sdriver (Aug 16, 2005)

*I hope I win!*

I would love to win this. If only it was more than a 1 day cert!


----------



## cruiseforwork (Nov 27, 2007)

Wanted to sign up for the performance driving school. Have wanted to order the new 1 series and take the performance school..


----------



## driverwannabe (Apr 30, 2006)

*Used to live there*

I used to live in Greer, the next town over. I remember well the guy who bought my house when I move back up north. He was an exec at BMW...cash purchase, no inspection...what a guy.

I can only dream of winning.


----------



## swole (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow, what an amazing opportunity. Thanks for thinking of the forum members. I think you should send a veteran to the school. like me! 

Seriously, thanks again...

-T


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

I'd love to thrash a new BMW... the worn shocks, bushings, and links of a 95K mi 528i don't exactly make for a perfect track day.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Count me in!


----------



## e92sg (Feb 11, 2007)

What the hell, I'd love to get an adult version of super driver's ed!


----------



## gpalmer1971 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

so you guys excited?


----------



## waiting (May 4, 2005)

*Sign me up!!*

Make it happen.......when you wish upon a star.......:angel:


----------



## SCANDINAVIAN13 (Apr 26, 2007)

Would be a great experience. Not too far from me, either.


----------



## topalka (Sep 23, 2007)

*Performance Driving School Contest Entry*

Here is my contest entry.


----------



## bsteinb_sc (Nov 27, 2007)

This will be a great opportunity for one lucky person! Sign me up, please!!!


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

What a great idea, anyone want to guess the maximum number of posts for this thread :dunno:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Consider this my official entry into the contest...


----------



## ChuckYoSelf (Nov 2, 2007)

baby please, hand over those keys. consider me the winner!


----------



## hassan (Sep 10, 2006)

these are my five words


----------



## Duke W (Mar 9, 2006)

Boy howdy, I'd love to win this. Consider me entered. Thanks!


----------



## xstorted2006 (Nov 23, 2007)

wORD wORD wORD wORDS THATS FIVE


----------



## BFEINZIMER (Oct 21, 2006)

O da baby, my name a Borat! I hope I win a da contesta!


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

BFEINZIMER said:


> O da baby, my name a Borat! I hope I win a da contesta!


Leech. :rofl:


----------



## bmwKbiker (Nov 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Russ Williams (Jan 15, 2007)

Bimmerfest is so very cool!!!


----------



## brownie20 (Jun 1, 2007)

one day at the performance driving school? coolness


----------



## ssaq (Mar 14, 2006)

sign me up..love to take a few laps down there!


----------



## ciramjo (Nov 5, 2007)

Driving School is Very Cool!


----------



## twowinns (Mar 25, 2007)

I sure hope I win.


----------



## DaveStinsman (Feb 7, 2007)

School doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Huezo (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope the "Day of Driving" comes with a "Ticket Fund".


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

Why do I have to post with at least five words?


----------



## rockbottom8 (Jul 27, 2005)

Damn! I wanna race an M3 when I win!


----------



## robsan1 (Jan 14, 2007)

consider me officially in now.


----------



## clarkcc1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh maaannnn there's already like 19 pages of replies/entries... my chances are looking slim  ha!


----------



## rmelam2 (Nov 29, 2007)

This would be an excellent opportunity to learn how to control slide in my first rear wheel drive car (whether intentional or unintentional).


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh, please our exalted lord baby Jesus, grant me this one frivoulous boon.
-Getz


----------



## skicolorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Donnie is outstanding.*

Had the wonderful experience of a PDC delivery with Donnie back in August. He is a great representative for BMW. His warmth, professionalism, and sense of humor are just some of his admirable qualities, not to mention the fun of having him take me around the track in an M5. Had a big grin on my face from beginning to end! Hope to get a chance to do it again.


----------



## docinnc (Nov 29, 2007)

Please enter me for the free one-day driving school!


----------



## maggie2 (Feb 23, 2006)

I can feel that I am going to win, so I would like to say thank you in advance!


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

If there are 99 prizes and 100 entrants, I'm the guy who doesn't win., but this sure would be a nice way to break the streak.


----------



## MedicineMan (Nov 5, 2007)

I would love to have an excuse to get rid of my RX-8 and buy a 135


----------



## Liverman (Jun 14, 2005)

More school, more better, me! (I hope!)


----------



## 335xray (Nov 30, 2007)

Driving school to go along with a new ride, that would be sweet!:thumbup:


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bee Em Double You Performance Driving School.....please pick me.


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

whoever wins this they are gonna be one happy person. I hope its me that wins.


----------



## NaTuReB0Y (Aug 23, 2005)

But I live in Southern California............


----------



## R56MellowYellow (Nov 25, 2006)

Crossing my fingers!


----------



## lvmy335 (Jun 9, 2007)

*BMW Driving*

Hope to get a ticket. Lov my BMW, this is my third one.. Would love to go to the driving school


----------



## loubert (Sep 18, 2007)

I like to eat tasty snacks!


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

I wanna go. Put me in please!


----------



## lvlolvlo (May 5, 2007)

wooHOO!!! performance driving school!!!! whoever wins will be one happy person! good luck to everyone! but mostly me LOL


----------



## apowell89 (Nov 30, 2007)

*pickmepickmepickmepickme*

i love my bimmer and im sure she'd love me more if i new how to drive her better.


----------



## NateDawg607 (May 18, 2007)

I can't wait to get behind an Mcar. Happy Holidays All!


----------



## kbockley (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm also in and hope to win!


----------



## Tanin (Dec 21, 2001)

the odds just got worse


----------



## Douglas (Jun 28, 2007)

Can't wait to burn some rubber!


----------



## uniter (Oct 23, 2007)

It would be cool if we could get the M-School instead, but count me in!


----------



## redonah (Apr 15, 2006)

pick me! i've never won anything in my life...


----------



## seccsc (Mar 15, 2006)

I can't wait to win! Pick me!


----------



## s1ick (Dec 22, 2004)

First, second, third, forth, fifth Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## seks69 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Can't wait*

I can't wait to get behind the wheel!!!!


----------



## yadi812 (Nov 27, 2007)

I just bought my first bimmer. Maybe I'll have beginner's luck


----------



## mas857 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Great*

I'd love to go anytime, count me in!!


----------



## footballer (Mar 12, 2007)

my bags are already packed


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

everybody clap your hands.


----------



## MPT 328is (Jul 4, 2007)

Sounds like tons of fun! Please pick me!!:angel:


----------



## dwaz (Dec 4, 2007)

*day of driving!*

I hope I win! It would be awesome!!


----------



## ztsf (Nov 30, 2007)

Gentlemen, women - start your engines!


----------



## bimNaround (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks for having the contest. Of course I'd like some cheesy poofs. :thumbup:


----------



## av_335i (Oct 10, 2007)

If I don't win I'm going to


----------



## E39M5 (Jan 4, 2007)

I wonder how fast he can take the M around the track? Im in!


----------



## jderry (Sep 24, 2002)

This would be a really nice gift and mini-vacation.


----------



## s3ntry666 (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG!!! ME! ME! ME!! ME!!!!!!!! Please pick me!!!


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

I deserve this so I completely expect to win. TIA.


----------



## CrazyAZN (Aug 2, 2007)

i would love to learn how to drive a BMW for real and hoping that my skill wouldnt crash the car


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow - this is an awesome thing put together by the B'fest team! :thumbup::bigpimp:


----------



## serge_ua (Mar 8, 2005)

What an awesome idea! I wish it would happen more frequently!!!


----------



## straightnochase (Oct 12, 2006)

Great - please count me in. Thanks!


----------



## dm5x (Apr 18, 2005)

Guys, thanks so much for coming up with this idea!


----------



## theonlineguy (Dec 5, 2007)

i really want to win...yeah


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd love a nice warm trip south to Spartanburg! Thanks in advance


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*Official entry into performance school contest*

Even though I have already paid for the school on March 2nd. 2008, I like the price of this school better. Thanks for accepting my humble entry into this contest.


----------



## pnsptrs (Oct 30, 2007)

I wanna win this for my husband! HE WOULD FLIP!! To say the least...
:rofl:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

This is my contest entry


----------



## kaushik52 (Aug 10, 2005)

Bimmerfest is truly living up to its history of providing valuable experience and information to proud BMW owners. Thank you!


----------



## gst325xi (Dec 7, 2007)

I want to drive that track in an M5!


----------



## luvshak (Jun 3, 2005)

I have owned M cars in the past and I would love to see what they can really do on a track.


----------



## red05 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Gotta win it*

 ohh could combine with a hol stateside


----------



## joseigh (Dec 7, 2007)

Sign me up please!


----------



## ScrumDown (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm so winning this. I promise I will buy the car if I do


----------



## davidk (Feb 13, 2006)

Please sign me up. I really need to (want to) win this!


----------



## kJazz (Nov 17, 2007)

*I wanna win!!*

What a great contest idea. Cant wait to be chosen.

Thanks guys


----------



## Fastmonty (Jul 24, 2007)

I can't wait to go back to school!


----------



## PhantomZX (Dec 7, 2007)

Fantastic deal! Good luck to all!


----------



## bigsleep (Jul 30, 2005)

Here are exactly five words.


----------



## From the Helm (Mar 18, 2007)

Drive fast and take chances.


----------



## GSXR750DOG (Mar 25, 2007)

I Am Joining The Breed!


----------



## AustinLonghorn (Jul 26, 2007)

bigsleep said:


> Here are exactly five words.


I want my car back.

heh.


----------



## RBond2 (Feb 24, 2005)

I forgot to use five words or more in my first post!


----------



## svracergirl (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm in! Can I ride my K1200R on the track?

svracergirl
'07 X3
'06 BMW K1200R
'01 Ducati Monster 900S
'99 Suzuki SV650


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

I will be doing a Performance Delivery upon redelivery from my June 08 ED.


----------



## 04bimmer (May 13, 2006)

the best christmas gift i could possibly ever have


----------



## switcher (Dec 6, 2007)

*One way or another I'll get there*

Missed my PC delivery since I couldn't leave my test drive on the lot! This'll work though.


----------



## TM5 (Mar 18, 2006)

what a great opportunity to have some fun


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Great idea for a contest. Count me in.


----------



## n3nyongmini (Jun 3, 2006)

Count me in please - I'd LOVE to go!

How's that for a first post?


----------



## BAUR_323 (Jan 9, 2007)

Ooooooh, Ahhhhhh.... I wanna go really fast! Great Idea! Mr. Isley can take the shotgun seat. I'll drive the ///M5. ;-)


----------



## nrich239 (Feb 20, 2007)

South Carolina, here I come!


----------



## hocha (Jan 31, 2007)

I have heard awesome things about the SC facility. I hope I get to go!!


----------



## spingrl (Mar 31, 2005)

*contest entry*

here's my official entry reply post!


----------



## cskessler (Feb 18, 2007)

I would like to win. Thank you.


----------



## bluelion (Jan 21, 2007)

hey i just got the email......it works it got me back here


----------



## ///Mr. Three (Oct 31, 2007)

I am in for this!


----------



## BMDUB31 (Feb 27, 2007)

*im up for it*

begiiiiiiiin


----------



## mlidz (Nov 18, 2006)

Great idea! I really wanted to do this when I bought my car but didnt want to get it dirty driving it home from SC.


----------



## HB325ci (May 6, 2006)

Oh, this would be awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## rgali1 (Nov 30, 2006)

count me in!


----------



## mzeed (May 11, 2006)

sorry guys, i am the winner!!


----------



## oo7tf (Jan 28, 2007)

*Bimmerfest Day of Driving*

I love to drive fast but would love to drive faster and not worry about a ticket.


----------



## OptimusPrime (Sep 3, 2005)

Sounds like a great opportunity! Count me in!


----------



## schlags22 (Apr 15, 2006)

i thought of five words that would depict how amazing it would be to win this....but i cant...and now have passed the five word minimum...im going on a drive now byE


----------



## cabochad (Nov 29, 2007)

Can't wait to drive in Greer, SC!

cabochad


----------



## dgk103 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Cool*

What a cool idea! :thumbup: A driving school must be a standard part of purchasing a bimmer (like the 4WD training day with Land Rover).

Not sure whether I can handle the thrill of lapping a circuit in an M! 
Actually I don't qualify to enter the competition because I live 'downunder' in sunny Australia... but I thought I might say Gidday to you fellow bimmer owners.


----------



## hotshu (Jan 11, 2007)

It would be a pleasure to win this prize!


----------



## AHart (Feb 9, 2007)

I've done a hot lap with Donnie Isley, and i wanna go again...and again...and again...


----------



## cxt9597 (Dec 2, 2006)

i am entering the contest.

boy i hope i win.


----------



## stressdoc (Jul 14, 2005)

My son wants to check out the Clemson grad school to compare with LMU in Munich. This would make for a great road trip!


----------



## Vic325 (Feb 9, 2007)

This would make a great follow-on to the World Class Driving event I attended this fall in Bellingham WA!


----------



## RobertB (Jan 18, 2004)

With at least five words...

Ok - bad joke. In all seriousness, Donny can rock the M's - I've ridden with him, and I would enjoy the opportunity to do it again.


----------



## dsfunshnl1 (Feb 3, 2007)

*What a great way to spin the day!*

Nothing like the smell of dense black rubber burning from all four wheels to clear out the sinuses! Thanks for the chance to win!
~Michael J.


----------



## bimmer_freak (Feb 21, 2007)

hey guys, 

wait for me!! i wanna jump on the band wagon, too


----------



## 2000manual (Feb 1, 2007)

What a great idea for a contest! Good luck everyone:thumbup:


----------



## DrH (Oct 28, 2006)

count me in! would love to go through a driving experience driving the ultimate driving machines! :thumbup:


----------



## lax01 (Feb 27, 2006)

Only 26 pages now

Guess my chances aren't too bad


----------



## Martin-H (Apr 21, 2005)

*Would be a great treat.*

With a 2003 540i about to join our existing BMW, driving school at BMW SC would be a great treat. My wife is getting the 540i to be her car, once it arrives in LA from NY (by truck). Great contest.


----------



## whereismybimmer (Mar 24, 2005)

I love you guys. This is awesome!


----------



## thaiunit (Aug 28, 2005)

Teach me to drive correctly. :thumbup:


----------



## RBB530i (Feb 3, 2006)

*Can we get a plant tour, too?!*

I'd love to win the driving school event, but it would be a real thrill to see my future car (M-Coupe) being assembled! Thanks for the contest.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Bimmerfest Rocks the Casbah, Rocks the Casbah!!


----------



## The M (Oct 17, 2006)

I hope I could win!!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## b_u_d (Dec 11, 2007)

Please pick me! I am looking forward to this.

Again. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## bimslinger (Sep 25, 2006)

Five words, huh? Hmmm, let's see...


----------



## MCM (Feb 12, 2007)

5 words, one, two ,three ,four, five.
I am in the running.........
Thanks!


----------



## adrianv (Mar 15, 2007)

*If I wreck it, do I have to buy it?*

If I wreck it, do I have to buy it?


----------



## tonywaters (Mar 4, 2005)

*It could be a dream come true.*

Who could ask for more


----------



## andwhutnot (Feb 27, 2007)

Enter me into this contest!! Yea!


----------



## And1GT14 (May 22, 2006)

These are my five words!!


2005 E46 330i
2004 E46 330ci


----------



## jben (Feb 28, 2003)

*Just what I've always wanted*

What an awsome contest! And just in time for the holidays. Hope I'm lucky


----------



## macnmm (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, you got me. Great prize.


----------



## mbolegs (Nov 11, 2006)

Who would have thought that my first thread reply would be a winner! Thanks for the opportunity. Greta forum


----------



## jordan325 (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow, only 4 days left! I'm really excited about this.


----------



## EEman (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to win this one.


----------



## mercuryboard (Jan 4, 2007)

I really hope I win this contest.


----------



## Mad A (Feb 5, 2007)

Count me in! This would be a great experience I'm sure


----------



## HRSPM3 (Oct 28, 2006)

Pick me, pick me!:rofl:


----------



## ajranft (Dec 15, 2003)

Done the school twice, great fun. Highly recommended. Took wife second time. Great for her too.


----------



## justjeffy (Jul 1, 2006)

pick me


----------



## charley000 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Giveaway*

This is great. I love BMWs (am on my 4th) and would love a chance to try one at the performance center.

Charley


----------



## PDBAM6/M635/B7 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Crown me driver for a day!*

I'd make the trip for sure


----------



## googoomas (Apr 17, 2007)

great idea guys, count me in the running...


----------



## 2001 740iL JBS (Mar 19, 2007)

Only 658 entries. should be a snap.


----------



## Chadowe (Apr 26, 2006)

Put me in, coach!


----------



## califblue (Feb 13, 2004)

This would an aesome gift from you to me...I promise to enjoy my self!

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## steve_baker (Mar 15, 2007)

pick me, my wife says i really need to learn how to drive


----------



## Seattlemike (Oct 10, 2005)

Sounds cool.


----------



## Ix540xI (Apr 1, 2007)

we have a winner and thats me !


----------



## rep (Oct 6, 2004)

OK, this is the winning entry. I had a dream.


----------



## 335iyanksfan (Feb 1, 2007)

When I win can I race Donnie Isley in a M car instead!!


----------



## tarheel1 (Jul 10, 2007)

#667 is my lucky number. I'll send everyone a report from Greer.


----------



## BruinGM (Apr 11, 2005)

DAMN....I CAN'T WAIT to win this! It would be awesome to get some training and driving in some awesome cars.


----------



## The_Don (Dec 16, 2006)

*prerequisite*

This is fantastic! This would be the first of two classes that are a prerequisite for the Nurbergring drive! I love it!:drive::thumbup:


----------



## harkerdude (Apr 5, 2007)

take me there.. please!! i had a dream about this.. i swear..


----------



## xJETSETx (Dec 11, 2007)

here we go!


----------



## SanDiegoDrive (Mar 26, 2007)

Maybe this will start my racing career? ^_^


----------



## ak84 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hope I win this one.... would be a good chance to get closer with my car ;-).

AK


----------



## Yamshahar525 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hope to get something out of this


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm putting my name in the ring for this one.


----------



## bimmer1983 (Mar 20, 2006)

*this would be the greatest !!!!*

please enter me in the contest!!!!


----------



## lil torque (Apr 4, 2007)

this is sick


----------



## Caleigh (May 23, 2007)

*Great idea for a contest!*

Cool contest -- sounds like a blast!:


----------



## Cindy M (Feb 6, 2005)

*Fingers Crossed*

Have always wanted to do this!


----------



## x5eration (Apr 23, 2007)

Is life and crash insurance included???


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

*Love the Fest*

I love Bimmerfest! This will go great with my new Arai helmet!


----------



## shay91 (Dec 12, 2007)

*wow....*

It would ultimately messed up if you have to be like 21 and a lot of people are like 18.... Age requirement?

ENTRY!! lol


----------



## silvester (Feb 15, 2007)

I am up for this.


----------



## Idz21 (Nov 19, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## tylerdurdenpcb (Aug 31, 2006)

*PDC giveaway*

I feel the need, the need for speed!


----------



## toadhammer (Jan 13, 2007)

This would redeem 2007 for me...


----------



## dirkvdb (Aug 23, 2006)

I would love to win.


----------



## Antilochus (Oct 10, 2007)

I never win anything but I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ck1995 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sign me up, I'll start driving to SC in anticipation of winning now.....


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

I need a fast moving vacation!


----------



## gsr (Oct 16, 2006)

OK I'm in, how many words is this?


----------



## MZoom (Nov 11, 2003)

count me in for this, thanks, John


----------



## Billy30 (Nov 11, 2007)

count me in on this, even if I have to swim from Puerto Rico!!!


----------



## carmila (Mar 26, 2007)

Pick me! Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## SB540i (May 3, 2007)

Better late than never I always say. I here SC is a nice place to visit.


----------



## funfunfer (Jan 25, 2007)

*i really want to win*

i really want to win:roundel:


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

big bucks no whammys, come on!


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

*Daddy needs a new pair of shoes...*

With at least five words, that's five words right?


----------



## Festus (Oct 22, 2006)

*Reply*

Bitte, ein bischen langsamer sprechen, als ich blond bin.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Not that I need the help but....


----------



## 135i4ME (Dec 14, 2007)

*Need For Speed*

Hook me up guys! Before I wreck my wheels or get ANOTHER ticket!

danka!


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

That would be a perfect Christmas present for me, short of a new car.


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

My company's head quarters is in SC so I can justify the trip


----------



## kebaathai (Dec 14, 2007)

Just saw this contest. Hope i win


----------



## shadow (Feb 21, 2005)

Great idea! I am to be deployed in approx. 3 1/2 weeks, think we can fit the day of driving in between now and then?? lol... good luck to all!


----------



## 1/pwr^2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Just turned the big Four-Zero. What a nice birthday gift winning would be.


----------



## fastjasonbmw (Feb 28, 2007)

Uh-ooh, almost missed this one. Everyone can quit posting, I got dibs!


----------



## Scott Ives (Sep 19, 2007)

*My entry my entry my entry!*

I've had a really bad day - while awaiting my ED delivery, my old Montero truck broke down on a busy road, and I had to get towed. And then the Enterprise Rental folks forgot to give me back my license! 

So plesae Bimmerfest, be kind and make my day. Also, I actually PAID MONEY to contribute to this site unlike all the other cheap leaches. Shouldn't that be considered a successful bribe?

Scott


----------



## vrz4 (May 13, 2007)

Wow, what a great prize to hope for..


----------



## BDL (Jun 1, 2007)

I would be ever so grateful for the opportunity to improve my high-speed driving somewhere other than on my drive way!!


----------



## gassy (May 23, 2005)

I would love to worship at the altar of BMW in Greer!


----------



## dmaher (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bimmerfest Driving School*

Please consider this an entry into the ond day driving school giveaway!


----------



## chaotix (Feb 15, 2007)

Sign me up, please!


----------



## jacksonhunter31 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm in...now please let the Gods of randonimity smile my way..


----------



## jvbimmer (Dec 15, 2007)

*last one*

last one


----------



## suica (May 15, 2007)

me too!


----------

